
Is the iPad the best netbook on the market? - BurgherJon
http://jonathancavell.com/wordpress/tech/2010/04/is-the-ipad-the-best-netbook-on-the-market
======
rbanffy
It'd better be. It's the slowest, least expandable, least compatible, least
spacious and more expensive machine in the category.

